# [2013] Anyone been to a dentist in Cancun or Playa del Carmen?



## schu0786 (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope I don't get flamed for saying this, but I have been considering doing the "dental tourist" thing in Mexico. I need a lot of work done, and I know that many US and Canadian residents go to Mexico to have dental work done there, as it is half the cost for the same procedures as one would pay here (in the States, at least). I am planning a trip to Cancun in a few weeks, and it happens that Playa del Carmen is one of the areas in MX where a lot of so-called dental tourism is centered.

I was thinking about trying one of the clinics out and getting just one or two of the procedures I need done (a crown or two, for instance). That way before I commit more time and money to having the work done down there, I will be able to test them out, so to speak.

Does anyone here have any advice? Has anyone had any experience visiting a dentist in the Cancun or PdC area? Good or bad, I'd appreciate hearing how your experience went, whether it was due to a dental emergency you had or per planned specifically.

I should maybe mention that getting to Cancun for me is relatively easy and cheap, as I'm flying out of Florida. Less than 2 hrs in the air. And I have gobs of frequent flyer miles I can use, so the cost of the flight will not be a factor detracting from the savings. Only the accommodation would be...but I go there anyway several times a year.

Thanks!
Barbara


----------



## buceo (Apr 18, 2013)

No personal experience, just passing on some threads.

This thread links to about 4 such discussions on the the Playa board


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 18, 2013)

I do not know of any in Cancun or Playa.  We lived in Guadalajara 40 yrs ago and I had a fabulous dentist there--Solomon Ibarra.  He was trained at Tulane.  Who knows if he is still around!!!


----------



## Maz (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't know about the Cancun area but we have all of our dental work done in Puerto Vallarta for years. Amazing care at excellent prices. Friend of our just got their kids braces down there. In the US they were quoted thousands of dollars but got the braces for their son recently for approx $700 USD. The savings can be substantial.


----------



## schu0786 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow! My parents paid several thousand for MY braces back when I was a kid--think the year was 1988. So even that would have been a savings back over two decades ago--$700 for braces....crazy...


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

You might try to contact the Cancun Ex-Patriot group. These folks network and might have recommendations for dentistas that nortamericanos feel comfortable working with. I didn't do an exhaustive search, but here's a link to one: http://yucatanexpat.com/tag/cancun/

Jim


----------



## AmyT (Apr 25, 2013)

My wife and I went to Cancun at the end of March and stayed at the Villa Del Palmar, Cancun.  We met a guy from Canada who was there for just this reason.  We shared cab with him from the resort to downtown.  He was on his way to the appointment.  We met him again that evening at the resort.  He was thrilled with the experience, and I can honestly say everything looked great.  He had been to Ocean Dental in Cancun.  They dentist there was trained at the University of Michigan.

www.dentalworkmexico.com/.


----------



## mirsald (Jul 1, 2013)

schu0786 said:


> I hope I don't get flamed for saying this, but I have been considering doing the "dental tourist" thing in Mexico. I need a lot of work done, and I know that many US and Canadian residents go to Mexico to have dental work done there, as it is half the cost for the same procedures as one would pay here (in the States, at least). I am planning a trip to Cancun in a few weeks, and it happens that Playa del Carmen is one of the areas in MX where a lot of so-called dental tourism is centered.
> 
> I was thinking about trying one of the clinics out and getting just one or two of the procedures I need done (a crown or two, for instance). That way before I commit more time and money to having the work done down there, I will be able to test them out, so to speak.
> 
> ...



Hi Barbara, 

this is my job. If you go to Mexico for dental tourism needs to be careful, you first need to find the right dentist. If you plan to PdC recommend that you use _[link deleted]_ for search.
Be prepared for a variety of scams and additional costs (taxi, accommodation, food). Visited only proven and safe places.

Los Algodones is a popular destination on the border, there are only 4000 people and over 350 dentists.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 21, 2013)

Advice from someone who has had cosmetic procedures in MX and my traveling companion had dental work done while there. (not playa)

*research research research *before you go!  DONT walk in blindly.  Scour message boards, and read reviews.  A few off the top of my head, --realself, makemeheal, plasticsurgeryjourneys, etc.  Not positive, but I_ think _those have dental forums as well.  

Both myself and my traveling companion had a great experience, so don't rule it out.


----------



## alfie (Sep 22, 2013)

*Dentist*

I would suggest Dr. Jorge Armenta, in Playa del Carmen...www.playadentist.com.  He is very popular with ex-pats in Playa, and speaks English..


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Sep 7, 2015)

Also check at www.cancuncare.com and the Cancun Expats Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/cancunexpats/


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 7, 2015)

_Note this is a 2013 thread brought to life by a spammer whose post (before Jim in Cancun's) has been deleted._


----------

